# A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht



## Paradize (17. Juni 2009)

Nabend,
habe mir ein Zelt bei A&M bestellt http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/   und es wurde auch am 15.06 verschickt , allerdings ist es bis heute nicht angekommen und ich brauch es ganz dringend bis zum Freitag !

Habt ihr Erfahrungen gemacht wielange es bei diesen Shop dauert? DHL dauert sonst nur maximal 2 Tage... mache mir echt schon Sorgen das es es zu spät , oder gar nicht mehr ankommt. Habe auch keine Packetnummer bekommen oder sowas 

Ich habe zwar noch 2 Tage bis es Freitag ist , aber ich bekomms einfach nicht ausm Kopf , weil ich mich echt gefreut hatte das erste mal Nachtangeln zu machen


----------



## Cloud (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

warte halt morgen noch ab und sonst rufst du morgen nachmittag mal dort an und lässt dir die trackingnummer geben


----------



## Khaane (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Ist völlig normal das es noch nicht da ist - Ein Thread den keiner braucht.

Ich kann dir fast versprechen, dass das Paket morgen, aber allerspätestens am Freitag eintrudelt.


----------



## weserwaller (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



 Also, ich würde mir schonmal anfangen Gedanken zu machen, darüber dass das Paket noch nicht eingetroffen ist ich habe gehört das die Paketzusteller in letzter Zeit sich auch nicht besonders mühe geben. Hoffe nur das das nix zerbrechliches drinn ist . Meine Teekanne Montag per Pay Pal bezahlt kam heut erst bei mir an und ich dachte schon die kommt garnicht mehr war zumindest nicht mehr zu gebrauchen .
Nagut ich will ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, Dir zumindest viel Glück .


----------



## pfefferladen (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Jetzt mal locker bleiben.
A&M ist bis jetzt bei mir immer zuverlässig gewesen. #6


----------



## Paradize (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Ich weiß ich habe relativ früh Alarm geschlagen , nur freue ich mich sowas auf dieses Wochenende das ich es kaum abwarten kann bis mein Zelt da ist |rolleyes Ich kenne es von DHL nur so das es innerhalb von maximal 2 Tagen da ist , anders habe ich es noch nie erlebt.

Sorry für den zu frühen Alarm  Werde morgen nochmal berichten ob alles da ist


----------



## Jose (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

bin mir sicher, dass du auch morgen kein Pa*ck*et kriegst.

wahrscheinlich aber ein Pa*k*et von A&M.


----------



## Paradize (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Ich dachte bis heute immer es wird mit ck geschrieben #q


----------



## Borg (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man Paket nach diversen Rechtschreibreformen mittlerweile mit "*ck*" schreiben würde...|rolleyes

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Benson (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Hey,

mal ganz cool - wenn er packet "englisch" ausspricht dann passt es wieder und außerdem hat jeder verstanden was er meint#h

Du hast aber wirklich viel zu früh Alarm geschlagen. Du hast wahrscheinlich am 15.06 eine Mitteilung bekommen, dass das Paket an die Versandabteilung übergeben worden ist.

Heute haben wir den 17.06.(um genau nach der Uhrzeit zu gehen den 18.06 aber ich zähle immer erst einen Tag weiter wenn ich geschlafen habe), defakto sind erst zwei Tage vergangen.
Wenn ich genau wissen möchte wie es um meine Bestellung steht dann mache ich keinen thread in einem Forum auf sondern rufe dort an!
Ich habe vor zwei Wochen bei A&M angerufen und kann nur positives berichten. Wenn du also einen Status haben möchtest dann frage nicht hier im Forum, rufe stattdessen bei A&M an

Viele Grüße
Ben


----------



## Jose (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Benson schrieb:


> Hey, mal ganz cool - wenn er packet "englisch" ausspricht dann passt es wieder und außerdem hat jeder verstanden was er meint#h



stimmt. hat jeder verstanden. und wenn er es englisch ausspricht, dann merkt auch keiner, dass er es falsch schreibt.
war doch ganz cool gesehen ein freundlich helfender hinweis.

(jetzt lasst uns wieder ha*ck*en binden, damit wir unser ta*k*le zusammenkriegen )


----------



## Paradize (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Packet ist immer nocht nicht gekommen , ein anderes dagegen schon und das hab ich mir erst vor 2 Tagen bestellt und ist schon da ... Ich werd jetzt bei der DHL Anrufen und nachfragen , hoffe das geht ohne Packetnummer.

Der Herr bei A&M hat bis jetzt auch nicht auf meine Email geantwortet....


----------



## Eisenhelm (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Ruf einfach mal bei AM an. Sind sehr freundlich da.
Hatte schonmal was ähnliches bei denen. Wurde aber nicht mit DHL versandt, sondern Hermes (?). 
Da hat dann AM bei Hermes Druck gemacht und schwupps war mein Paket 3 Stunden später da (19:00 Uhr!). Lag da aber ganz klar am Paketdienst. Laut Stempel von Fr. bis Don. unterwegs!


----------



## Anglas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

ich wohne ja selber braunschweig , ich fahr da am freitag hin und hol mir was ab. die wolln dich da sowieso nur ver*******rn sind aber eg ganz nett


----------



## Paradize (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

danke für ihre mail.

leider gibt es keine guten anchrichten für ihre bestellung. das zelt ist 
immoment nicht mehr lieferbar.

es wird erst wieder zum 1.7. soofrt lieferbar sein.

alternativ könnte ich ihnen das JRC STI Zelt anbieten. Kulanzpreis 
109,95€. !!!

ein winterskin wäre auch verfügbar.

wir würden das zet sofort an sie versneden. haben sie interesse?!

selbstverstänlich buchen wir auch gerne umgehend ihr geld zurück!

bitte um kurze rückmeldung,


Was für ein Drecksladen. Was für eine dreistigkeit zu sagen es der verschickt wurde obwohl es nicht lieferbar ist. Über die Schreibfehler in der Email will ich gar nicht erst reden.
Ich werde ihn gleich anrufen und ihn sagen das ich mein Geld zurück möchte. Am besten sogar bis morgen ! Ich hoffe das ist möglich....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Paradize schrieb:


> Was für ein Drecksladen. Was für eine dreistigkeit zu sagen es der verschickt wurde obwohl es nicht lieferbar ist. Über die Schreibfehler in der Email will ich gar nicht erst reden.
> Ich werde ihn gleich anrufen und ihn sagen das ich mein Geld zurück möchte. Am besten sogar bis morgen ! Ich hoffe das ist möglich....



#d#q|uhoh:


----------



## dani_carp (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Wenn ich das lese könnte ich Kotzen. Habe z.Zt. auch eine Bestellung bei AM laufen.
am 6. habe ich bestellt, am 8. onlineüberwiesen, erst am 12. eine offizielle Rechnung bekommen. Am 15. wurde es verschickt. Wenn mein Paket morgen noch nicht da ist werde ich dort anrufen und meinen Auftrag stornieren.


----------



## Paradize (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Er meinte zu mir es gäbe Probleme weil er ja Krankenaushilfe machen muss , und er hätte den Lieferschein erst neulich bekommen. Meiner Meinung nach wollte er sich einfach nur irgendwie rausreden , angeblich hatten sie es ja sogar schon verschickt |kopfkrat


----------



## dirk-mann (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

moin 
@daniel wenn du am sechsten bestellst warum bezahlst da erst am achten 

gruß dirk


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> #d#q|uhoh:



Was möchtest du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

#c Tja, das klingt nicht nach Kundenservice !! #d

Aber glaube fest daran, dass das Paket trotzdem noch kommt, es haben dir ja einige hier dies verprochen |rolleyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Was möchtest du uns damit sagen?



Das es Kunden sind, die die Welt nicht braucht. Es kann immer mal ein Fehler passieren, und wenn etwas so dringend brauch, klärt man das am Telfon ab. Geld bis zum nächsten Tag zurück überweisen, jaja in welcher Welt lebst du?

Ich denke aber das zitierte mit den Smileys eindeutig kommentiert war, aber für einige dann doch wieder nicht....


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Das es Kunden sind, die die Welt nicht braucht. Es kann immer mal ein Fehler passieren, und wenn etwas so dringend brauch, klärt man das am Telfon ab. Geld bis zum nächsten Tag zurück überweisen, jaja in welcher Welt lebst du?
> 
> Ich denke aber das zitierte mit den Smileys eindeutig kommentiert war, aber für einige dann doch wieder nicht....


 
|kopfkrat falsches Verständnis für Kundenservis oder Zeitalter des Nachfragerüberschusses in der Branche #c

...

Telefonische Abklärung ist sicherlich wichtig ... nur stellt sich die Frage, wenn etwas, bereits bezahltes, nicht lieferbar ist, wer dann wen umgehend informieren soll oder muss?

Ich stelle hier nicht die rechtliche Frage,  
sondern nur die Frage des Kundenservice ...

und in solch gelagterten Fällen kann man oft das Fazit ziehen:
Es gibt Firmen, die die Kundenwelt nicht braucht ...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat falsches Verständnis für Kundenservis oder Zeitalter des Nachfragerüberschusses in der Branche #c
> *
> Da gibt es noch mehr Möglichkeizten, als nur Kundenservice, und kleine Preisbrecher sind die Jungs ja schon* *Ob sich bei Angelzeug TQM lohnen würde, ich bezweifel es
> *
> ...



Ich finde die Preise von A&M weiterhin top und habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich habe nix gegen Kritik aber dann sollte man die Wortwahl anpassen und der Sachverhalt auch eindeutig erläutern. Ich habe soviele Shops ausprobiert und keiner schafft es Fehlerfrei und wenn sie es schaffen, macht der Zulieferer Mist. 

Es gibt deutlich schlimmere Läden, die in anderen größenordnungen von A&M liegen.

Die automatischen Benachrichtigungs E-mails über den Bestellfortschritt führten schon öfters mal zu Missverständnissen, also Absicht würde ich hier nicht unterstellen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Es gibt deutlich schlimmere Läden, die in anderen größenordnungen von A&M liegen.
> 
> Die automatischen Benachrichtigungs E-mails über den Bestellfortschritt führten schon öfters mal zu Missverständnissen, also Absicht würde ich hier nicht unterstellen.
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Seh ich auch so. Ich bestelle regelmäßig dort und öfter passt auch etwas nicht so wie es sein sollte ABER immer wurde eine zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden!!! Mich kotzen auch diese Kunden an die auf jeden Cent schauen ala Geiz ist geil, aber gleich die Riesenfresse haben wenn mal was nicht klappt. Geht doch am besten zum Händler vor Ort, zahlt dort Listenpreis und nehmt die ware gleich mit. Aber nein, da ist man ja wieder zu geizig für....


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

*Servus Floh |wavey:*

*"Da gibt es noch mehr Möglichkeizten, als nur Kundenservice, und kleine Preisbrecher sind die Jungs ja schon"

*==> das rechtfertigt das Verhalten nicht, oder aber die Firma informiert, dass sie keinen Kundenservice wegen ihrer Preisgestaltung bietet

*"Es *gibt* auch Kunden, die die Welt nich braucht"*

==> besonders Kunden nicht, die mit schlechtem Service nicht einverstanden sind ... wo käme da die alteingesessene Arroganz unserer Dienstleistungsbranche hin, wenn Kunden kritisch werden ... und gar Leistung, und wenn es nur Gegenleistung ist, fordern?

Wirklich, der Kunde soll froh und dankbar sein, dass er  überhaupt  bestellen darf ... 

*"Ich habe soviele Shops ausprobiert und keiner schafft es Fehlerfrei*
*Es gibt deutlich schlimmere Läden, die in anderen größenordnungen von A&M liegen."*

Tja, das rechtfertigt
1. nicht, das andere sich darauf berufen und es auch schlecht machen
2. muss das eben anders werden, statt einem Gewohnheitsrecht und einem "Usus" der Dienstleistungsbranche eben massive Anstrengungen, dass dem nicht so ist.

Ich gestehe jedem Kunden zu, der einen Service in Anspruch nimmt, egal, ob er sogar schon in Vorleistung geht, dass der sich dann auch ärgern darf, wenn keine Leistung, wie in diesem Fall die Gegenleistung nicht erbracht wird ...

Das nehme ich nicht nur für mich als Kunde in Anspruch, sondern selbst auch als Dienstleister  auf der anderen Seite ...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Klar ist hier was schief gegangen. Sollte nicht passieren, aber Ihm wurde auch ein Alternativprodukt zum Kulanzpreis angeboten. 

Ich akzeptiere es auch nicht, wenn es keinen Service gibt, jedoch fande ich die Reaktion in der Öffentlichkeit für eine "Kleinigkeit" doch sehr heftig. 

Wenn man keine telefonische Rücksprache hält, muss man eben mit so etwas rechnen, ist leider so.

Ich sagte auch nicht, weil es anders wo auch so ist, ist es i.O. Sondern im vergleich zu anderen Abietern in diesem Bereich.

Mann muss sich eben zwischen Preis und Service entscheiden....

Ich bin für jede Kritik offen, aber dann bitte auf eine andere Art und Weise...

P.S. Ich bin kein Tier, oder wolltest du mich als Ungeziefer beschimpfen


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Tier, oder wolltest du mich als Ungeziefer beschimpfen


 
ÖH .. NÖ ..

Sorry Flo,#h

nein ...  bist ja ein Tiernachsteller :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Mann muss sich eben zwischen Preis und Service entscheiden....


 
Das von dir oben gesagte ist der entscheidende Satz nun, der zum Nachdenken anregen muss:

Deshalb ist der Thread hier und die Info, auch wenn diese emational gemacht, wichtig für alle Kunden.

Und deswegen gibt es für mich Firmen, die die servicebezogene Kundenwelt nicht braucht.


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Bei der Verteilung von Hirn sind hier scheinbar einige nicht anwesend gewesen #q#q#q

Es zwingt keiner den Kunden (oder in diesem Falle Unkunden) dort zu bestellen. Es ist ein Fehler unterlaufen und es gab ein ausreichendes Angebot des Verkäufers zur Klärung der Sache: Geld zurück ode eine hochwertigere Ware zum Kulanzpreis. Aber einigen Spezialisten scheint das nicht zu reichen, die wollen am besten für fast kein Geld den Arsch mit goldenem Klopapier abgewischt bekommen. Und wenn man etwas ganz sicher zu nem bestimmten Termin benötigt, dann gebietet einem der gesunde Menschenverstand schon einfach mal das Telefon in die Hand zu nehmen und nachzufragen. Für sowas wurden die Dinger erfunden. Aber scheinbar haben wir hier einen Fall von siehe oben...


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das von dir oben gesagte ist der entscheidende Satz nun, der zum Nachdenken anregen muss:
> 
> Deshalb ist der Thread hier und die Info, auch wenn diese emational gemacht, wichtig für alle Kunden.
> 
> Und deswegen gibt es für mich Firmen, die die servicebezogene Kundenwelt nicht braucht.


 
Richtig, nur manche träumen davon das es alles umsonst gibt. Der wirklich servicebezogene Kunde geht zu seinem (guten) Händler vor Ort. Dort bezahlt er zwar meist mehr, bekommt aber auch mehr Service da einfach keine Entfernung von oft mehreren hundert km vorhanden ist.


----------



## Cheswick (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

.... so ganz unrecht hat der TE aber nicht. Ich habe Anfang Mai die Rechnungssumme meiner Bestellung am gleichen Tag gezahlt, bekam dann die gleiche Email mit "Artikel zu Versand gebracht". Nach einer Woche dann erst auf meine Nachhaken hin die Info "Artikel nicht mehr lieferbar", aber dafür das aktuelle Nachfolgemodell xy zum gleichen Preis(das zu dem Zeitpunkt für genau die Hälfte in der Werbung war). Habe mich daraufhin entschieden, mein Geld zurückbuchen zu lassen.... und seitdem warte und warte und warte ich auf mein Geld. 

Und ja, ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit, mir anstelle einer bestellten Diaflash EX 20-50gr. ein 2009er Diaflash ST zum gleichen Preis anzubieten.

Grüße,

Cheswick

P.S.
Und ja, ich kaufe auch bei meinem lokalen Tackle-Dealer.


----------



## duck_68 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Jemir schrieb:


> Richtig, nur manche träumen davon das es alles umsonst gibt. *Der wirklich servicebezogene Kunde geht zu seinem (guten) Händler vor Ort.* Dort bezahlt er zwar meist mehr, bekommt aber auch mehr Service da einfach keine Entfernung von oft mehreren hundert km vorhanden ist.



... und wenn der örtliche Dealer die gewünshen Sachen nicht im Sortiment hat.... dann soll er wohl nur von der Ware träumen oder was....|kopfkrat


----------



## schorle (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ... und wenn der örtliche Dealer die gewünshen Sachen nicht im Sortiment hat.... dann soll er wohl nur von der Ware träumen oder was....|kopfkrat




Nein, aber wenn ich einen Artikel kurzfristig brauche bestelle ich eben per Telefon und kläre dabei die Lieferbarkeit ab, bei shops die ich nicht kenne bestelle ich auch nur per Nachnahme, dann brauch ich falls was schief geht wenigstens nicht meinem Geld nachrennen.


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ... und wenn der örtliche Dealer die gewünshen Sachen nicht im Sortiment hat.... dann soll er wohl nur von der Ware träumen oder was....|kopfkrat


 
:q dann darf er nicht in die Pampa ziehen :q, mal davon abgesehen kann jeder Händler jede Ware besorgen WENN ER DENN WILL

nein, Spass beiseite. Nennt sich persönliches Pech, man kann es nicht jeden Recht machen. Und man sollte es auch nicht, ich persönlich habe auch schon Kunden aus dem Laden geschmissen wenn es mir zu blöd wurde. In diesem Falle hat der TE einfach nur Pech gehabt (ich unterstelle ihm mal das er bis jetzt in seinem Leben alles richtig und es jedem Recht gemacht hat) und wird mit dieser bitteren Erfahrung leben müssen. Aber da er das Kulanzangebot ja offensichtlich nicht wahrgenommen hat wird es am Geld liegen, wo sich wiederum das TE die amerikanische Weisheit merken sollte: Man bekommt was man dafür bezahlt.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

also ich kaufe lieber bei askari. ich finde a und m garnicht so billig.

mfg


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Jemir schrieb:


> Aber da er das Kulanzangebot ja offensichtlich nicht wahrgenommen hat wird es am Geld liegen, wo sich wiederum das TE die amerikanische Weisheit merken sollte: Man bekommt was man dafür bezahlt.


 
Interessante Sichtweise:

*Dachte ich doch bisher: "Man bekommt das, was man bestellt und bezahlt hat." !*

Am Geld soll es liegen, wenn man etwas ablehnt, was man nicht will?
Mit dir werde ich gerne Geschäfte machen :vik:

Diese deine "amerikanische Weisheit" kenne ich nicht, aber doch soweit die amerikanische Lebensweise und auch amerikanische Rechtsprechung: ...nämlich absolut und fast schon bedingungslos im Sinne des Kundenrechts, hier also im Sinne des TE


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> also ich kaufe lieber bei askari. ich finde a und m garnicht so billig.
> 
> mfg


 
es ging ja nicht um billig, sondern um preiswert |rolleyes

und wenn ich da so die ganzen Beschwerden über Askari im Hinterkopf habe (habe selbst dort noch nichts bestellt), da scheint da auch nicht immer alles 100% glatt zu laufen


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Interessante Sichtweise:
> 
> Dachte ich doch bisher: "Man bekommt das, was man bestellt und bezahlt hat." !
> 
> ...


 
Erstens scheint es mir langsam so zu scheinen als ob Du auch einer dieser immer alles Richtigmacher zu sein scheinst und zweitens bin ich froh das wir hier keine amerikanischen Verhältnisse haben. Wem diese fehlen , der kann gerne auswandern. 

Im Zweifel wird jeder normaldenkende Mensch BEI DEM ES NICHT AM GELD LIEGT doch auf ein zur Zufriedenstellung des Kunden ausgelegtes Kulanzangebot  (Stichwort: KUNDENFREUNDLICHKEIT) annehmen. Aber da habe ich bestimmt eine völlig falsche Denkweise *Ironiemodus*

Als Alternative gibts ja Geld zurück....


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Jemir schrieb:


> Erstens scheint es mir langsam so zu scheinen als ob Du auch einer dieser immer alles Richtigmacher zu sein scheinst ....


 
.. wenn du damit meinst, dass ich durchaus Verständnis dafür habe, dass jemand bezahlten Service in Anspruch nehmen will, hast du recht ...

... wenn du damit meinst, dass ich selbst an mich gestellten Serviceansprüche genauso richtigmachend erfüllen will, wie ich ihn selbst als Kunde erfüllt haben möchte, hast du auch recht ...




Jemir schrieb:


> und zweitens bin ich froh das wir hier keine amerikanischen Verhältnisse haben. Wem diese fehlen , der kann gerne auswandern. ....


 
Laut deinem eigenen Ratschlag an den TE, wollte ich dich eher vorsorglich am Auswandern in dein angeratenes Land abhalten ...
aber schön, wenn du die amerikanische Sichtweise, wie du sie vermitteln wolltest, nun anders siehst ...





Jemir schrieb:


> Im Zweifel wird jeder normaldenkende Mensch BEI DEM ES NICHT AM GELD LIEGT doch auf ein AUF KUNDENFREUNDLICHKEIT ausgelegtes Kulanzangebot annehmen. Aber da habe ich bestimmt eine völlig falsche Denkweise *Ironiemodus*
> 
> Als Alternative gibts ja Geld zurück....


 
Das hast du wiederum recht, denn diese Sichtweise ist selbt unter Einbeziehung deiner Selbstironie (nur um eine solche kann es sich handeln) absurd, da Kundenservic kontrahierend.
#h


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

weist Du eigendlich was Du für nen Schwachsinn laberst? Es ist ein Fehler passiert, der Händler hat versucht Alternativen zu bieten und der TE spielt sich auf wie Graf Protz. Du bläst auch noch alles wegen so ner Kleinigkeit auf, da bin ich froh solche Pfosten nicht als Kunden zu haben...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

schade, viel zu früh am Tag für Chips & Bier...


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> schade, viel zu früh am Tag für Chips & Bier...


 
brauchste auch nicht holen, da es einige Leute nicht wert sind das man ihnen widerspricht, halte ich mich jetzt zurück. Unsere "Spezialisten" bestellen hoffendlich nie wieder bei A&M (die brauchen solche Kunden nicht) sondern woanders (und nerven dann wieder im Forum weil das Paket evtl. nicht viereckig genug war).


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Leute, Lete, worüber diskutiert ihr hier schon wieder...das hat doch nichts mit der Geschichte zu tun, die der Threadersteller erlebt hat. Manch einer scheint die Beiträge nur halb zu lesen oder nur das aufzunehmen, was er gern sehen möchte.

@ Flo-Zanderkönig
Ich fragte, was du damit meinst, weil ich mich absichern wollte, bevor ich etwas zu deinem Kommentar schreibe. Hatt es schon so verstanden, wie du es meintest, sehe das aber anders.

Wieso ist hier der Kunde der Buh-Mann? Weil er eine Anzeige hier im AB von A&M gesehen hat und darufhin eine Bestellung dort getätigt hat? Macnh einer scheint hier nur nach dem Motto "Ich bin dafür, dass wir dagegen sind" zu denken.
Der Threadersteller hat dort etwas bestellt, direkt bezahlt und auf eine schnelle Lieferung gehofft. Die bestellung mit anschließender Zahlung ist doch genau der Kunde, den ein Händler braucht! Ich als Kunde hoffe dabeia uch immer, dass der Artikel schnellstmöglich geliefert werden kann, was vorallem bei Sonderangeboten eigentlich auch selbstverständlich sein sollte. Klar kann mal was vergriffen sein, dann ist es auch kein Thema, immer öfter muss man aber auch davon ausgehen, dass da Lockangebote gemacht werden, obwohl dieser Artikel zum Zeitpunkt der Angebotserstellung teilweise garnicht mehr auf Lager ist. Das ist in diesem Fall aber garnicht mal das Wichtigste.

Viel wichtiger ist doch, dass der Threadersteller eine Mail bekommen hat, dass die Ware versandt wurde. Wenn ich so eine Mail bekomme, glaube ich dieser Mail normalerweise auch.
Als dann kein Paket kam, hat er sich heir im Forum umgehört, ob jemand bei A&M schon mal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Parallel hat er dann ja auch noch ne Mail rausgeschickt, auf die erstmal nicht geantwortet wurde. Wenn dann trotz Versandbestätigung die Antwort kommt, dass der Artikel garnicht versandt wurde und erstmal nicht lieferbar ist, würde mich das als Kunden auch verärgern. Nur darum gehts hier. Suche nur ich dort vergeblich nach der Schuld des Kunden?

Mit dem Preis hat das Ganze bis dahin erstmal noch garnichts zu tun.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Das ganz Problem, liegt ganz einfach daran, das bei A&M vermutlich auch nur Menschen arbeiten. Und den fehlerfreien Menschen gibt es (noch) nicht......


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das ganz Problem, liegt ganz einfach daran, das bei A&M vermutlich auch nur Menschen arbeiten. Und den fehlerfreien Menschen gibt es (noch) nicht......


 |good:|good:|good:


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Suche nur ich dort vergeblich nach der Schuld des Kunden?


 
Kein Mensch sagt das der Kunde Schuld an der fehlerhaften Bearbeitung seiner Bestellung ist. Das Problematische ist die Tatsache wie er damit umgeht. A&M hat den Fehler mitbekommen und völlig akzeptable Lösungsvorschläge gemacht (auf die Du bei anderen Anbietern wohl ewig gewartet hättest). Die Firma dann allerdings gleich als Drecksladen hinzustellen zeugt von dem Niveau einer knienden Ameise im Gras....


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das ganz Problem, liegt ganz einfach daran, das bei A&M vermutlich auch nur Menschen arbeiten. Und den fehlerfreien Menschen gibt es (noch) nicht......



Kein Frage... Fehler sind menschlich und auch kein Beinbruch. Als Außenstehender ist sowas immer leichter zu erkennen, wenn man dann wie der Threadersteller jedoch davon betroffen ist, kann ich die Aufregung verstehen. Ändert nur nichts an der Lage.

Mich stören nur die Kommentare einiger Leute, die versuchen, dem Threadersteller den schwarzen Peter unterzuschieben.


----------



## Bait-Jerker (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das ganz Problem, liegt ganz einfach daran, das bei A&M vermutlich auch nur Menschen arbeiten. Und den fehlerfreien Menschen gibt es (noch) nicht......



Sehe ich ganz anders. Wenn dem Kunden mitgeteilt wird, dass das Paket unterwegs ist (dieser somit keinen Bedarf sieht, sich wo anderes umzuschauen), dieses aber nicht stimmt, dann ist das weniger ein Fehler sondern eine Lüge des Mitarbeiters. Denn Tracklisten lügen nicht... #d


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

schonmal was von automatisch generierten Mails gehört? Aufgrund der Gesetzeslage leider vorgeschrieben...


----------



## duck_68 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Jemir schrieb:


> schonmal was von automatisch generierten Mails gehört? Aufgrund der Gesetzeslage leider vorgeschrieben...



Dann ist aber der Shop schlecht gepflegt,  wenn Teile als verfügbar angezeit werden, die nicht vorhanden sind!!


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

da haben wir wieder das Problem Preis/Leistung. Hast Du nen unschlagbaren Preis dann kannst Du den nur erreichen wenn Du neben dem Wareneinsatz möglichst keine weiteren Kosten hast. Bei nem unschlagbaren Preis ist es auch nicht so das die Mitarbeiter sich mangels Arbeit langweilen. Klar kannste noch zusätzlich 1-2 Leute einsetzen die sich nur um die Pflege des Shops kümmern. Da aber auch die bezahlt werden wollen, wars das dann wiederrum für den unschlagbaren Preis....

Außerdem weiß ja niemand hier was wirklich in der Mail stand. Z.B. "Ihre Bestellung ist eingegangen und wurde an den Versand weitergeleitet" heist ja noch lange nicht das sie auch verschickt wurde.

Ist einfach dumm gelaufen und gut...


----------



## maarfischer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Jemir schrieb:


> schonmal was von automatisch generierten Mails gehört? Aufgrund der Gesetzeslage leider vorgeschrieben...



Die sollten aber erst dann generiert werden, wenn die Ware dem Paketdienst übergeben ist, oder ?


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

nein, direkt nach Eingang der Bestellung. Habe mich lange genug mit dem rechtlichen Kram auseinandergesetzt und vieles was gefordert ist, ist einfach Schwachsinn (wie die Praxis zeigt) Ein typisches Beispiel von Überregulierung...


----------



## maarfischer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Jemir schrieb:


> nein, direkt nach Eingang der Bestellung. Habe mich lange genug mit dem rechtlichen Kram auseinandergesetzt und vieles was gefordert ist, ist einfach Schwachsinn (wie die Praxis zeigt) Ein typisches Beispiel von Überregulierung...



Ich kenne das Prozedere von der Händlerseite natürlich nicht (und auch nicht die rechtlichen Grundlagen). 

Als Kunde verschiedener Shops erhalte ich in der Regel eine Bestätigung der Bestellung ('... wir haben soeben Ihre Bestellung mit den unten aufgeführten Artikeln erhalten ...) und beim Versand eine weitere ( ... Ihre Ware hat soeben unser Lager verlassen und ...). Manchmal wird sogar der Zahlungseingang bestätigt.

Das gilt natürlich nicht für alle Shops, aber m. E. sollte das ein vernünftiger, nachvollziehbarer Ablauf sein. Ganz komfortabel natürlich mit Paketnummer zur Nachverfolgung


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Der Threadersteller hat dort etwas bestellt, direkt bezahlt und auf eine schnelle Lieferung gehofft. Die bestellung mit anschließender Zahlung ist doch genau der Kunde, den ein Händler braucht! Ich als Kunde hoffe dabeia uch immer, dass der Artikel schnellstmöglich geliefert werden kann, was vorallem bei Sonderangeboten eigentlich auch selbstverständlich sein sollte. Klar kann mal was vergriffen sein, dann ist es auch kein Thema, immer öfter muss man aber auch davon ausgehen, dass da Lockangebote gemacht werden, obwohl dieser Artikel zum Zeitpunkt der Angebotserstellung teilweise garnicht mehr auf Lager ist.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wenn dann trotz Versandbestätigung die Antwort kommt, dass der Artikel garnicht versandt wurde und erstmal nicht lieferbar ist, würde mich das als Kunden auch verärgern. Nur darum gehts hier.




#6

So sehe ich das sachlich auch. aber man sollte diesen Aspekt nicht vergessen:



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das ganz Problem, liegt ganz einfach daran, das bei A&M vermutlich auch nur Menschen arbeiten. Und den fehlerfreien Menschen gibt es (noch) nicht......



Deswegen finde ich das Angebot mit dem Ersatzartikel schon in Ordnung, hätte ja auch nicht gemacht werden müssen!

Schade ist halt das einige hier sehr Schwarz/Weiß denken, entweder ist es toll oder der Shop Schei#e... Leider ist es so einfach nicht, und mit ein bisschen weniger Aufregung hätte man das auch so klären können. Bei dringend benötigten Artikeln ist vorher anrufen immer eine gute Idee, zumindest eine entsprechende Notiz beim Bestellvorgang sollte man auf jeden Fall machen, sonst weiss ja keiner wie dringend mir meine Bestellung ist. 

Also ein bisschen entspannen und eine Lösung gemeinsam mit AM suchen, dann wird das schon! Angeln soll ja auch entspannen, oder?


----------



## Brasse10 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Ich muß auch sagen das ich es nicht richtig finde das solche Mails rausgehen bevor das Paket überhaupt gepackt ist.

Natürlich machen Menschen Fehler, aber wie wir hier lesen konnten war es nicht nur ein Fehler !!

@ Jemir

Deine Wortwahl ist auch nicht gerade aus der feinsten Stube, dafür gab es hier schon öfters eine Verwarnung !!


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Also ein bisschen entspannen und eine Lösung gemeinsam mit AM suchen, dann wird das schon! Angeln soll ja auch entspannen, oder?


 

#6 Richtig, und ich kann aus meinen Erfahrungen sagen das es mit A&M IMMER eine akzeptable Lösung gab. Man muß nur mal den Hörer in die Hand nehmen und mit denen reden. Wirkt Wunder...


----------



## Bait-Jerker (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Jemir schrieb:


> nein, direkt nach Eingang der Bestellung. Habe mich lange genug mit dem rechtlichen Kram auseinandergesetzt und vieles was gefordert ist, ist einfach Schwachsinn (wie die Praxis zeigt) Ein typisches Beispiel von Überregulierung...



Falsch. Die Mail "versendet" wird nicht automatisch generiert. Das veranlasst noch immer ein Mitarbeiter! Egal ob direkt oder indirekt. Und eine Tracknummer sollten faire Shops gleich mitliefern, erspart eine Menge Arbeit und aufgeregte Anrufer.


----------



## Student (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Jemir schrieb:


> schonmal was von automatisch generierten Mails gehört? Aufgrund der Gesetzeslage leider vorgeschrieben...



Zeig mir das Gesetz bitte, das ist ziemlicher Blödsinn deinerseits. 

Es ist allenfalls Standard in allen gängigen Shopsystemen, dass automatisch generierte Mails Verwendung finden, mit Gesetzen und Überregulierung hat das alles aber rein gar nichts zu tun.

Und rechtlich ist es zudem problematisch, wenn Aufträge ohne Lagerbestand angenommen werden und noch problematischer wird es, wenn Versandbestätigungen fälschlich verschickt werden. 

Daher kann ich die miese Laune des Threaderstellers nachvollziehen, der heute beim Nachtangeln in einem Pappkarton schlafen muss #d


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> #6
> 
> So sehe ich das sachlich auch. aber man sollte diesen Aspekt nicht vergessen:
> 
> ...



Das Angebot eines Ersatzartikels ist ja soweit auch in Ordnung, da steht dem Kunden ja frei, ob er es annimmt oder nicht. Das Fehler passieren steht außer Frage. Deswegen ist ein Shop sicher auch nicht gleich schlecht, blöd ist es nur, wenn solch ein Bock gleich bei der ersten Bestellung passiert. Rein theoretisch sagt das noch nicht viel über die eigentliche Qualität des Shops aus, trotzdem macht so ein erster Eindruck viel aus.
Mir ging es einzig darum, dass der Fehler in diesem Fall definitiv bei A&M lag und nicht beim Kunden. Einige meinten nämlich, dass hier so verdreht hinzustellen.

Zum Gesetz:
Gesetz hin oder her...wenn ich ne Versandbestätigung bekomme, obwohl meine Bestellung nicht mal ansatzweise verpackt wurde, ja nichtmal auf Lager ist, läuft da was gewaltig schief. So gesehen, wird da der Kunde belogen und sogar betrogen.


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

ich muß jetzt davon ausgehen dass Du den genauen Inhalt der versendeten Mails kennst? Wenn nicht, dann stellst Du nur Vermutungen an die hier keinem weiterhelfen...


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Student schrieb:


> Zeig mir das Gesetz bitte, das ist ziemlicher Blödsinn deinerseits.


 
Steht irgendwo im TDG oder HGB, ich suchs jetzt aber nicht nochmal raus...


----------



## Brasse10 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Jemir schrieb:


> Steht irgendwo im TDG oder HGB, ich suchs jetzt aber nicht nochmal raus...




Warum ??


Wer über Gesetze schreibt, sollte doch wenigstens erklären können wo sie stehen oder nicht ??#c#c#c#c#c


----------



## Zocker (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Student schrieb:


> Zeig mir das Gesetz bitte, das ist ziemlicher Blödsinn deinerseits.



Naja die Gesetzeslage sollte man doch kennen!|rolleyes Aber für alle Nichtgläubigen unter uns, eine Bestellbestätigung ist Pflicht und muss unmittelbar nach der Bestellung erfolgen. Die E-Mailform ist jedoch nicht Pflicht, es reicht auch eine Website die direkt nach der Bestellung angezeigt wird.

Im Gesetzt ist es hier zu finden:

§ 312 e Abs. 1 Nr. 3 BGB

*§ 312e Pflichten im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr*

  (1) Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er dem Kunden 1.angemessene, wirksame und zugängliche technische Mittel zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit deren Hilfe der Kunde Eingabefehler vor Abgabe seiner Bestellung erkennen und berichtigen kann,
2.die in der Rechtsverordnung nach Artikel 241 des Einführungsgesetzes zum Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuche bestimmten Informationen rechtzeitig vor Abgabe von dessen Bestellung klar und verständlich mitzuteilen,
*3.**den Zugang von dessen Bestellung unverzüglich auf elektronischem Wege zu bestätigen und*
4.die Möglichkeit zu verschaffen, die Vertragsbestimmungen einschließlich der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen bei Vertragsschluss abzurufen und in wiedergabefähiger Form zu speichern.
Bestellung und Empfangsbestätigung im Sinne von Satz 1 Nr. 3 gelten als zugegangen, wenn die Parteien, für die sie bestimmt sind, sie unter gewöhnlichen Umständen abrufen können.
(2) Absatz 1 Satz 1 Nr. 1 bis 3 findet keine Anwendung, wenn der Vertrag ausschließlich durch individuelle Kommunikation geschlossen wird. Absatz 1 Satz 1 Nr. 1 bis 3 und Satz 2 findet keine Anwendung, wenn zwischen Vertragsparteien, die nicht Verbraucher sind, etwas anderes vereinbart wird.
(3) Weitergehende Informationspflichten auf Grund anderer Vorschriften bleiben unberührt. Steht dem Kunden ein Widerrufsrecht gemäß § 355 zu, beginnt die Widerrufsfrist abweichend von § 355 Abs. 2 Satz 1 nicht vor Erfüllung der in Absatz 1 Satz 1 geregelten Pflichten.

Grüße
Zocker


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Jemir schrieb:


> ich muß jetzt davon ausgehen dass Du den genauen Inhalt der versendeten Mails kennst? Wenn nicht, dann stellst Du nur Vermutungen an die hier keinem weiterhelfen...



Ich kenne den Inhalt der Mail nicht, allerdings schreibt der Threadersteller im ersten Post, dass der Artikel laut A&M versendet wurde. Er hat die Mail gelesen, von daher gehe ich erstmal davon aus, dass es auch so darin stand. Ist ja auch wohl das Wahrscheinlichste. Alles andere wäre wohl noch mehr gemutmaßt.


----------



## Brasse10 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Zocker schrieb:


> Naja die Gesetzeslage sollte man doch kennen!|rolleyes Aber für alle Nichtgläubigen unter uns, eine Bestellbestätigung ist Pflicht und muss unmittelbar nach der Bestellung erfolgen. Die E-Mailform ist jedoch nicht Pflicht, es reicht auch eine Website die direkt nach der Bestellung angezeigt wird.
> 
> Im Gesetzt ist es hier zu finden:
> 
> ...




Das ist aber das BGB !! Aber OK:

Nur steht da genau: 3.den Zugang von dessen Bestellung unverzüglich auf elektronischem Wege zu bestätigen und


Doch der Zugang war/ ist  nicht gegeben, da das Zelt nicht beim Händler war oder ist !!
*
*


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

@Brasse10: dazu sag ich nur: gefährliches Halbwissen. Was bitte hat der Zugang einer Bestellung mit dem Vorhandensein von Ware zu tun???? Nicht nur lesen was man lesen will, im Zweifel sichert aber genau das die Arbeitsgrundlage deutscher Gerichte *gg*


----------



## kulti007 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

ich finde es unglaublich wie schnell manche leute ins streiten kommen, ...wegen solchen kleinigkeiten #d

...das besta daran, es könnte euch auch völlig egal sein... aber nei, hauptsache andere anpöbeln :q


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Zocker schrieb:


> Naja die Gesetzeslage sollte man doch kennen!|rolleyes Aber für alle Nichtgläubigen unter uns, eine Bestellbestätigung ist Pflicht und muss unmittelbar nach der Bestellung erfolgen. Die E-Mailform ist jedoch nicht Pflicht, es reicht auch eine Website die direkt nach der Bestellung angezeigt wird.
> 
> Im Gesetzt ist es hier zu finden:
> 
> ...



Was besagt das denn?
Dort steht doch nur, dass die Bestellung zu bestätigen ist. Um es mal durchzuspielen:

1. Kunde bestellt
2. Bestellung geht beim Händler ein
3. Kunde bekommt eine Bestellbestätigung mit den Bankdaten, wenn Vorkasse gewählt wurde (das schreibt das Gesetz vor)
4. Vom Händler wird auf den Zahlungseingang gewartet
5. Geld ist eingegangen und der Artikel wird verpackt, wenn lieferbar
6. Erst wenn der Artikel wirklich vorhanden ist und verpackt an den Zustelldienst übergeben wurde, gibts die Versandbestätigung

Diese Versandbestätigung steht nirgends in deinem Gesetzesauszug beschrieben. So wie der Threadersteller sich ausgedrückt hat, hat er jedoch diese Versandbestätigung erhalten. Wenn er das sagt, glaube ich Ihm das auch erstmal. Sonst müsste ich ja jedes Kommentar in diesem Board erstmal anzweifeln und den Poster der Lüge bezichtigen.


----------



## Student (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Zocker schrieb:


> Naja die Gesetzeslage sollte man doch kennen!|rolleyes Aber für alle Nichtgläubigen unter uns, eine Bestellbestätigung ist Pflicht und muss unmittelbar nach der Bestellung erfolgen.



Du verwechselst hier aber eine *Bestelleingangsbestätigung* mit der *Bestellbestätigung*. Die Texte "Ihre Bestellung ist bei uns eingegangen" und "Wir bestätigen hiermit Ihre Bestellung" haben eine komplett andere Rechtsfolge, denn nur bei einer Bestellbestätigung kommt ein Vertrag zu stande. Und diese sollte erst nach Überprüfung des Warenbestandes und ggf. Fehler (Preis, Farbe,...) der Webseite getätigt werden.

Und davon abgesehen: Jemir hat behauptet, dass eine *automatisch generierte* E-Mail Pflicht sei und das ist schlichtweg Blödsinn! Es wird aus Gründen der Zeitersparnis gemacht, aber theoretisch kann selbstverständlich auch jede E-Mail auch per Hand von Beginn bis Ende getippt werden.

Das wird jetzt aber alles sehr Off-Topic.


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Haha, jetzt aber mal ne Verständnisfrage zu dem Gesetzestext.

Damit ist doch nciht das Vorhandesein der Ware oder der Versand der Ware gemeint, sondern schlichtweg die eingegange Bestellung. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist ja noch nichtmal Geld geflossen und der Versnad steht noch in den Sternen.

Oder irre ich da?


----------



## Brasse10 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Jemir schrieb:


> @Brasse10: dazu sag ich nur: gefährliches Halbwissen. Was bitte hat der Zugang einer Bestellung mit dem Vorhandensein von Ware zu tun???? Nicht nur lesen was man lesen will, im Zweifel sichert aber genau das die Arbeitsgrundlage deutscher Gerichte *gg*






Gut das wir hier ein Jurist haben der über Gesetze schreibt und nicht mal weiß was das BGB ist.


ES steht ganz klar dort : den Zugang von dessen Bestellung unverzüglich auf elektronischem Wege zu bestätigen und


Ich kann aber nur ein Zugang bestätigen wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe dieses auch zustellen zulassen, also logisch ist das ich die Ware auch haben muss.

Es ist mir schon klar das es Menschen gibt die es nicht anders kennen als zu warten,  doch die Zeiten sind eigentlich vorbei !!


Und Jemir lese bitte deine Beiträge noch mal genau durch.

So ich danke euch, für den schönen Nachmittag, ich werde jetzt meine Freizeit mit etwas schöneren gestallten !!


----------



## Brasse10 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Also ich sehe den Beitrag von Zocker so das der Zugang der Ware bestätigt werden soll, das heißt die Ware wird an den Käufer versendet, das andere währe eine Auftragsbestätigung oder eine Bestellbestätigung, diese gibt es immer von jeden Versand Haus !!gleich nach der Bestellung !!


----------



## Student (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Ich kann aber nur ein Zugang bestätigen wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe dieses auch zustellen zulassen, also logisch ist das ich die Ware auch haben muss.



Völliger Unsinn! Ich kann dir auch den Eingang einer Bestellung für einen Airbus A 380 bestätigen.

Dann schaue ich in meinen Warenbestand und muss leider deine eingegangene Bestellung abweisen, schade aber auch #6

Erst wenn ich die Bestellung bestätigt habe, könntest du auf Vertragserfüllung klagen. Alles andere ist rein gar nichts außer der Bestätigung, dass die Bestellung eingegangen und nicht irgendwo auf elektronischem Wege verlorengegangen ist.


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Und das hat nun mittlerweile aber auch mla garnichts mehr mit dem Thema hier zu tun. Es ging um eine Versandbestätigung.
Gibts dazu nun irgendwo ein Gesetz oder nicht?


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

so sieht das aus. Erst richtig lesen und dann schreiben. Juristendeutsch ist (leider) nicht leicht verständlich. 

@Brasse10: da muß ich mich ja gleich zutiefst entschuldigen das ich nicht das BGB mit aufgeführt habe, na wenigstens wusste ich immerhin das es im Gesetz steht. In welchem auch immer ...


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Und das hat nun mittlerweile aber auch mla garnichts mehr mit dem Thema hier zu tun. Es ging um eine Versandbestätigung.
> Gibts dazu nun irgendwo ein Gesetz oder nicht?


 
Nein, aber in der Praxis wird die gleich mit in der ja geforderten Bestelleingangsbestätigung mitverschickt. Wie gesagt, da keiner weiß was genau in den Mails stand, sind das eh alles nur Vermutungen...


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Mich würde eher mal interessieren wie die Sachen denn ausgegangen ist. Der TE wird ja wohl nicht in nem Pappkarton übernachten. In Braunschweig sollte es ja nicht nur einen Händler vor Ort geben (oder es lag doch am Geld *feix*)


----------



## dani_carp (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> moin
> @daniel wenn du am sechsten bestellst warum bezahlst da erst am achten
> 
> gruß dirk



Meinste die 2 Tage machen einen Unterschied, vorallem wenn Wochenende ist? Habe dort angerufen und alles "geklärt" bei mir ham sie am Montag bestätigt das Ware rausgegangen ist, tja beim Telefonat stellte sich raus das es erst gestern war. Der "Junge" am Telefon hat gemeint das er Urlaubsvertretung ist und normalerweiße es besser läuft. Werde ihnen noch eine 2. Chance geben denn:


Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das ganz Problem, liegt ganz einfach daran, das bei A&M vermutlich auch nur Menschen arbeiten. Und den fehlerfreien Menschen gibt es (noch) nicht......


----------



## Jemir (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

und ehrlich, bis jetzt habe ich bei den Kompromisslösungen immer gut gemacht


----------



## Brasse10 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Paradize schrieb:


> Nabend,
> habe mir ein Zelt bei A&M bestellt http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/   und es wurde auch am 15.06 verschickt , allerdings ist es bis heute nicht angekommen und ich brauch es ganz dringend bis zum Freitag !





So hier steht eindeutig das angeblich das Paket am 15.6 verschickt wurde, somit können wir davon ausgehen das es sich hierbei um eine Versandbestätigung handelt.

Ich könnt sonst etwas schreiben, von mir aus auch das meine Beiträge schwachsinnig sind oder sonstiges,

Aber die Gesetze habt ihr euch  rausgesucht, genauso die Mutmaßungen.

Fakt ist: Laut aussage im ersten Beitrag das Paket am 15.6 versendet wurde.!!!!


Und nach einer Nachfrage wurde eingeräumt das diese Teil nicht Lieferbar ist.

Ihr könnt sagen und schreiben was ihr wollt, das ist eine Sauerei, auch wenn der Laden Billig sein soll, so verarscht man keine Kunden.


----------



## Brasse10 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Student schrieb:


> Völliger Unsinn! Ich kann dir auch den Eingang einer Bestellung für einen Airbus A 380 bestätigen.
> 
> Dann schaue ich in meinen Warenbestand und muss leider deine eingegangene Bestellung abweisen, schade aber auch #6
> 
> Erst wenn ich die Bestellung bestätigt habe, könntest du auf Vertragserfüllung klagen. Alles andere ist rein gar nichts außer der Bestätigung, dass die Bestellung eingegangen und nicht irgendwo auf elektronischem Wege verlorengegangen ist.




Du kannst Lesen ??


----------



## Zocker (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Ich wollte mich nicht einmischen / streiten oder dergleichen. Wollte nur den von Jemir besagten Gesetzestext hier posten! Ich bin auch von einer Bestellbestätigung ausgegangen. Also alle anderen nichts für ungut:m 

Und ich denke mal da das Internetrecht ein sehr schwebendes Recht ist, (ja ich habe teilweise Ahnung von der Materie da mein Studium dies leider beinhaltet |rolleyes ) welches noch nicht wirklich gut ausgebaut wurde bringt das ganze hin und her alles nichts. Da zerbrechen sich noch ganz andere Leute ihre Köpfe!

Wenns noch interessiert: http://www.teialehrbuch.de/Kostenlo...hten-im-elektronischen-Geschaeftsverkehr.html

Hier steht einiges über E-Vertragsrecht!

Mfg


----------



## Brasse10 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Du hast ja auch so gesehen recht, doch im ersten Beitrag steht es nun mal ganz deutlich, und diese Mutmaßungen kommen von anderer Seite.

Und eine Zugangs Bestätigung oder sonstiges sagt mit das ich das Teil bald erhalte, aber das ist ja auslegungs- Sache.

Fakt ist: es ist nicht ok wie der Kunde behandelt wurde


----------



## Jose (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Jose schrieb:


> bin mir sicher, dass du auch morgen kein Pa*ck*et kriegst. wahrscheinlich aber ein Pa*k*et von A&M.





Paradize schrieb:


> _*Ich dachte bis heute immer es wird mit ck geschrieben*_ #q





Paradize schrieb:


> Pa*ck*et ist immer nocht nicht gekommen , ein anderes dagegen schon ... Ich werd jetzt ... nachfragen , hoffe das geht ohne Pa*ck*etnummer...



oh, gut zu wissen, dass postsendungen kommen oder nicht, als pa*k*et oder pa*ck*et

da hab *ich* wenigstens was draus gelernt


----------



## Balaton1980 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

man man man - macht doch euer juristenstudium an der uni und nicht hier. wenn man sich die ganzen postings durchliest, glaub ich das nicht mal mehr der te kapiert was ihr denn alle meint (bezweifel so langsam, das ihr selber noch durchblickt) #q

das ding mit der bestellung ist seitens a&m einfach in die hose gegangen - kann den te auch verstehen das er darüber verärgert ist, da er sich ja schliesslich auf sein zelt bzw. aufs nachtangeln freute.

allerdings (wie schon mal geschrieben) hätte er doch vorher anrufen sollen - nicht bezogen auf die verfügbarkeit, da diese ja laut shop als verfügbar ausgeschrieben war, sondern bezogen auf die lieferzeit, dann hätte sich das ding schon vor der bestellung erklärt. 

fakt ist, für mich persönlich, am ist ein top angeshop mit einem nach meiner erfahrung topservice.
(der service kann ja nicht ganz so schlecht sein wenn man ein kulanzangebot erhält - gibt nicht viele läden die dies tun)

wie tommy schon geschrieben hat: "es arbeiten nur menschen dort und die machen einfach mal fehler"
macht euch mal nen kopf darüber, wenn ihr das nächste mal zur arbeit fahrt


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Ich habe erst einmal mit AM zu tun gehabt.
Das war vor Kurzem bei einer Shim. Fireblood für den bekannten Top-Preis.
Der Mitarbeiter mit dem ich zu tun hatte war äusserst freundlich und hat auch die Sache recht schnell auf den Weg gebracht.

So superschnell wie andere Shops waren die aber nicht, wobei ich eine Lieferzeit von knapp einer Woche in DE für absolut OK halte, aber andere sind eben noch schneller.


----------



## Balaton1980 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> wobei ich eine Lieferzeit von knapp einer Woche in DE für absolut OK halte, aber andere sind eben noch schneller.


 
so seh ich das auch.

wenn ich montags bestell rechne ich das ich spätestens freitag mein zeugs erhalt - deswegen bestell ich frühzeitig mein tackle um nicht beim ansitz, seitens des tackles in schwulitäten zu geraten #6
wenn es natürlich innerhalb von 2 tagen klappt ist es umso erfeulicher |supergri

ps: der vergleich mit askari der weiter oben gemacht wurde, ist ziehmlich gefährlich - boardsuche benutzen 
(aber auch dort arbeiten nur menschen)


----------



## Anglas (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Mon , habe am montag ein packet gestellt im wert von 30 euro.
jetzt kommt am freitag ein brief: wird nachgeliefert. wasn das?


----------



## Anglas (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

In Brauschweig. . .Ich habe bei Askari bestellt


----------



## durbanpoisen23 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

ich kenne matze und die konsorten perönlich und die sind alle nett!!!! Man darf nicht vergessen das das ein recht "frisches" Team ist,welches erst erfahrung sammeln muss... weiß außerdem erst seit heut das es dort ein onlineshop gibt.
Lg


----------



## Cheswick (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Cheswick schrieb:


> .... so ganz unrecht hat der TE aber nicht. Ich habe Anfang Mai die Rechnungssumme meiner Bestellung am gleichen Tag gezahlt, .....


 
als P.S. meinerseits: Geld gestern zurückerhalten, die Angelegenheit ist daher für mich geregelt.

Grüße,

Cheswick


----------



## Fury87 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Also ich hatte das selbe problem bei A&M Habe mir da auch ein Zelt bestellt, und das sollte wieder lieferbar sein am 10.juli also genau in 8 Tagen! Das wäre ok gewesen, weil das Zelt zurzeit überall nicht mehr zu haben ist! Oder man bis anfang august warten muss!

Also habe ich bestellt! Als dann die bestätigunsmail kam, dachte ich erst, dass es ein schlechter witz ist! Da stand nichts vom 10.Juli sondern von ende Juli/Anfang august! Ich war so sauer, weil der typ mir vorher am telefon und per mail geschrieben hat, dass das zelt dann spätestens am 12.Juli bei mir wäre! :r 

Als ich dann da angerufen habe um zu fragen warum es jetzt doch erst so spät geliefert wird, meinte der nur: Das es doch kaum einen unterschied macht, ob ich bis zum 12.juli warten muss oder 20tage länger! Andere müssten auch so lange warten! |kopfkrat

Ich habe die bestellung sofort storniert!

Zwar haben die gute preise...aber ich kam mir total verarscht vor und kundenservice kenne die nur vom hören sagen! 

Und wie schlecht die beratung zu einer spinnrute war, davon will ich erst gar nicht erzählen!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Cheswick schrieb:


> als P.S. meinerseits: Geld gestern zurückerhalten, die Angelegenheit ist daher für mich geregelt.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Cheswick



Es hat 2 Monate gedauert bis Du Dein Geöd wiederhattest? |bigeyes


----------



## WaveLord (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Hallo,

hab bisher 2x mal bei A&M bestellt und bin sehr zufrieden...

Beides bekam ich innerhalb von 2 Werktagen und der Service am Telefon stimmt auch..

Sollten sich andere Shops ein Beispiel dran nehmen...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Cheswick (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Es hat 2 Monate gedauert bis Du Dein Geöd wiederhattest? |bigeyes


 
Zahlung vom 8. Mai, retour gestern - stimmt, ziemlich genau 2 Monate, und ja, es hat tierisch genervt hinter seinem Geld herlaufen zu müssen. Thema A&M ist als Online-Shop bei mir erledigt. Punkt. Sollen andere ihre guten Erfahrungen machen.

Grüße,

Cheswick


----------



## Paradize (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

So , ich melde mich auch mal wieder.

A&M hat bei mir 2 Wochen gebraucht mir mein Geld wiederzugeben. Sie haben sich aber auch nochmal gemeldet und gefragt ob ich das Zelt nun haben möchte weil es nun lieferbar ist , dazu würde es noch 2 KG Bolies als Entschädigung geben.

Ich hab dankend abgelehnt. Ich bestelle dort niemals wieder , lieber gehe ich bei denen in den Laden , auch wenns teurer ist und die Auswahl nicht so groß ist.

Ich hab noch eine Frage , wollte dafür kein neues Thema aufmachen  Wollte mir ne Stellfischrute kaufen , dazu ne passende Rolle. Wieviel Schnur sollte auf die Rolle draufpassen ? Ich dachte dabei an 30 - 35er Mono Schnur.


----------



## Rheinangler89 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

Sei froh das es nur 2 Wochen warn! Ich hatte mir ma ne Speedmaster bestellt und ne Rolle dazu. Als se dann nach zwei Wochen net da war, hab ich ma angerufen un mir wurd gesagt das die Produkte nicht vorrätig sind(in einem sehr unfreundlichen Ton). Nachdem ich dann ordentlich stunk gemacht hab, hatte ich nach 3 Wochen mein Geld wieder. Der Laden is für mich gestorben.

MFG Rheinangler89


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

habe bei A&M ein mal bestellt.War eigentlich okey, kam zwar nicht in 2 Tagen an,sondern nach ner Woche, aber naja.War ne Rutenkombi mit Überlänge.

Ich find Wilkerling besser


----------



## Tino (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> habe bei A&M ein mal bestellt.War eigentlich okey, kam zwar nicht in 2 Tagen an,sondern nach ner Woche, aber naja.War ne Rutenkombi mit Überlänge.
> 
> Ich find Wilkerling besser




Wilkerling ist auf jeden Fall Top.....jedenfalls für mich.
So teuer sind die auch nicht.

Wenn ich das hier über diesen Shop lese.... na Hilfe.
Das klingt fast so als *müssen* die nen Onlineshop machen und sind recht sauer darüber.
So lange Lieferzeiten,dann so unfreundlich wie ich hier lese.
Dann seinem Geld hinterher laufen.
*
:viken Shop werde ich auf jeden Fall meiden.*:vik:

Wäre gut in diesem Trööt auch auf andere Shops einzugehen,das andere garnicht erst diese miesen Erfahrungen machen müssen.

Natürlich auch die positiven #6#6#6


----------



## Tino (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: A&M Onlineshop - Packet kommt nicht*

In der heutigen Zeit muss man nicht lernen wie man mit seinen Kunden umzugehen hat.
Man hat es zu wissen wenn man 
*1. Geld verdienen möchte und*
*2. Kunden an einen binden möchte *

Beandle Dein gegenüber so wie Du selbst behandelt werden möchtest.

So einfach ist das.

Machen doch andere Shops auch....und das von Anfang an!!!

Wo die wohl gelernt haben|kopfkrat


----------

